# 2 Festplatten zu einer Partition vereinen



## MrBacon (3. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe zwei identische Samsung Evo 850 mit je 2TB. Aktuell bildet eine Festplatte je eine Partition, ich will jedoch ein bestimmtes Programm drüber laufen lassen, weshalb es gut wäre, würden diese beiden Platten eine einzelne Partition mit 4TB bilden. 
System liegt auf na anderen Platte. 

Ich freue mich über Ratschläge,

MfG


----------



## Abductee (3. Mai 2018)

Unter Windows 10 kannst du dir einen virtuellen Datenträger bauen.
Storage Spaces in Windows 10: Besser als RAID? - PC-WELT
How to use Storage Spaces in Windows 10 | Windows Central
Bei der Einstellung nimmst du dann Einfach, bzw. Simple.


----------



## MrBacon (3. Mai 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Unter Windows 10 kannst du dir einen virtuellen Datenträger bauen.
> Storage Spaces in Windows 10: Besser als RAID? - PC-WELT
> How to use Storage Spaces in Windows 10 | Windows Central
> Bei der Einstellung nimmst du dann Einfach, bzw. Simple.



Danke erstmal für dein schnelles Feedback 

Folgendes Problem: wenn ich einen neuen Speicherpool erstellen will, dann zeigt er mir nur eine beider SSDs an, auch wenn ich beide unmittelbar vorher formatiert habe. 
In der Datenträgerverwaltung kann ich sehen, dass er bei einer eine 500MB große Partition erstellt hat, die System-reserviert ist und sich nicht löschen lässt. Könnte es daran liegen?
Oder liegt das Problem woanders?


----------



## Abductee (3. Mai 2018)

Steck mal zum testen die SSD mit der 500MB großen Partition ab und versuch zu starten.
Das könnte der MBR sein der dir bei der Windows-Installation versehentlich auf der falschen SSD erstellt wurde.


----------



## MrBacon (3. Mai 2018)

Jup, tatsächlich. Ohne die SSD startet er nicht. Gibts Möglichkeiten, das zu korrigieren??


----------



## gekipptesBit (3. Mai 2018)

Neuinstallation?!


----------



## Abductee (3. Mai 2018)

Den MBR kann man schon neu schreiben, da würd ich aber zuerst deine Daten sichern, nicht das er dann gar nicht mehr startet.
Ich würds zuerst probieren mit einer Windows 10 Installations DVD (oder USB-Stick) starten und dann die Reparatur anstoßen.
Alle anderen Laufwerke davor natürlich abstecken.

Bootmenu reparieren wiederherstellen Windows 10  Deskmodder Wiki

Ansonsten:
Master Boot Record (MBR) reparieren  - CHIP
How To Fix The Windows Bootloader - TweakHound
Windows 10 - Boot-Manager reparieren - Tipps und Tricks zu Windows 10 - computerwoche.de


----------



## MrBacon (6. Mai 2018)

Hey, sorry das ich nicht zum Antworten kam. 
Am Ende war die Lösung eine Neuinstallation, da der eh noch platt war auch kein Problem. 

Danke für eure Hilfe!

MfG


----------



## Abductee (6. Mai 2018)

Hat das dann mit dem virtuellen Datenträger funktioniert?


----------



## micha34 (6. Mai 2018)

JBoD über Win zusammenknüppeln?


----------

